# New Y Owner



## SDS (3 mo ago)

Greetings from north Georgia!

I ordered my Model Y long range on 20 May, and accepted delivery on September 7. Car was assembled in Austin and I have no serious problems with performance or fit/finish, however:
There is an occasional wind noise from right passenger window area.
Once cruise control and autosteer did not work, no icons were displayed, but these functions returned the next day.
Once locking car with the phone app left driver’s window open.
I occasionally have to resort to Airport Mode or phone restart to connect the Tesla app (Android).
Overall I’m very happy with the car- very fun to drive.


----------



## Luvtordrive (7 mo ago)

SDS, welcome. I am also a fellow Model Y owner (4 months) and have experienced occasional odd issues as well. Most recently my drivers window was open when I came out in the morning. I attribute some of these to operator error or learning. I do love the car and love giving rides (and offering to drive it) to friends who are curious or haven’t ridden in a Tesla. 
I still find it interesting at how many of my friends and others I talk to about the car seem quite negative about owning an EV due to “charging concerns” like lack of public chargers for their long trips…most of whom don’t travel further than a few miles from home. 🤷🏻‍♂️Go figure.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Welcome to the club!

Cruise control has to be in an acceptable state before it will enable. 
The windows don't close when the car locks. If you have them open, they stay open. The slight exception is when the car opens the window to clear the door frame and then closes it back the inch it opened it.
You shouldn't have to reset the phone to connect. Hint , the car actually has to be able to talk to the phone over bluetooth to unlock. I carry my phone in my back pocket and I usually have to turn around before the car sees the phone and unlocks. You can look at the security in the app to see if the phone is showing connected.
If it still has problems, remove the phone as a key and then add it back


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SDS said:


> Once locking car with the phone app left driver’s window open.


Make sure you've turned on "Close Windows on Lock" in the car's settings.


----------



## SDS (3 mo ago)

Thanks all.
I think I have the "open window" situation tamed-
Car has walkaway lock (except at home) enabled. Upon arriving home I had left car unlocked and driver’s window open. Several hours later I locked car using the phone app, and window remained open. Unlock and lock again and the window closes: I assume this is because the car was asleep when I first locked it, and didn’t “see” the open window- and if I turn off the “exclude home” feature, the window will never be left open. I don’t consider this a problem- just be aware of this behavior.

Luvtodrive: Yes, it's fun to give your friends a ride and see the reactions. Most people don't know anything about cars, much less EVs, and thus are very susceptible to misinformation and rumors.

Ed: The missing cruise/autosteer only happened once, no other problems with this system.
Concerning windows closing upon locking, see Owner's Manual page 16, lower left, I'm looking at the 2022.28.2 version of the manual. It's always worked fine for me except as noted above.
Phone app is behaving since I re-paired, restarted phone and restarted my old Wifi modem.

Garsh: Thanks, I turned that on when I first got this car.


----------

